# Database Discussions > MySQL >  How do I determine the URL to the database?

## Complete

I have installed and created local MySQL test databases and tables on my Windows 7 PC. In order to connect to the database in Java, I need the parameters of the DriverManager getConnection API which includes the username and password and the URL to the database.

How do I determine the URL to the database?

----------


## ted

JDBC format is:



```
jdbc:mysql://hostname:port/database_name
```

You can use localhost as hostname and 3306 as port number. Replace the Database_name with the name of your database.
For the username and password you can simply add them as a query parameter. The final result would be:



```
jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/database_name?user_name&password=somepassword
```

----------

